# DTG Machine under 10K?



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

I want to know if Is their any new DTG Printing Machine under 10K or around that price range? Searched prices but can't find it easily. I want to have cheapest one for small runs.

Till i know, Kiosk II is around 10K. i want to know some more.

Regards,
NiL


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Unless you have a market for several...at least 10-20 a day...I would not get a DTG machine. I have 3 operators near me and I outsource it all..if mistakes are made...I don't have to pay...much easier to outsource unless you have a store front and a market to support such a machine

Most probably won't agree with me...but JMO


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

Agree. I was just thinking to have idea about prices of Starter DTG. I personally not going to buy eventhough i can afford to buy it for new business. i will either do Screen printing or outsource it if Quality isn't up to mark.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

If I were you and you want to buy a machine, but dont want the larger investment, you can look for a used machine and then just have the manufacturer go through it and replace all the consumable parts to new. There are a ton of used machines on the market right now due to the economy. 

I myself love my Hm1 and it was a great investment for me. I dont have a store front, I do internet retial sales and contract printing of less then 200 pieces. There is a market for them, and if you have that market it can do well for you. It just really depends on what kind of business you are doing and if it fits.

Charles, I have to disagree a little with you  It might not fit your business, but it could someone else's. I agree that you shouldn't buy a machine if your business does not justify it, but for some it fits perfect. It just really depends on your business in particular.


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Printers Edge

This local company carries this printer. I don't know of the quality, but I had seen it print some demo shirts, and they came out nice. They sell the machine for printing other media, such as light switches, ceramic tiles, signs, golf balls, etc.....


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I would call them to the mat on their print times. 1 minute prints on dark garments? Not possible at this time. The ink from the white pass would still be too wet to take the color ink properly. We print a dark garment in 3 minutes and still face this problem near the bottom of the print. Buyer beware!


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Don-SWF East said:


> I would call them to the mat on their print times. 1 minute prints on dark garments? Not possible at this time. The ink from the white pass would still be too wet to take the color ink properly. We print a dark garment in 3 minutes and still face this problem near the bottom of the print. Buyer beware!


Don....I would definatly go with the higher priced, proven DTG if I was going to purchase one. I just happened to check out the Anyjet because my local supplier was demo'ing it. 

RW


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

LMFAO. If you get an Anajet used well, start praying for all fun issues you'll have, older models had a few kinks, newer ones I think have had improvements made to it...

I seen Brother printers sell for 10 grand and they are solid machines, Kiosk used sell around 6500 I think


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Sean....not an Anajet, it's called an Anyjet. Different company.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm. DTG companies are popping out left and right apparently


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> DTG companies are popping out left and right apparently


I think a lot of folks have decided to try to source their own OEM deal as opposed to tying their horse to someone else's wagon. I can tell you from experience that the amount of effort and $$ required to properly sell, train and support these machines is not something that happens overnight.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

rwshirts said:


> Sean....not an Anajet, it's called an Anyjet. Different company.


whats an "Anyjet" only heard of Anajet?????


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

LogoDaddy said:


> whats an "Anyjet" only heard of Anajet?????


Check the link in post number 5 above, it has info on the printer


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Check the link in post number 5 above, it has info on the printer


Oh..missed that!


----------

